
IBM AI can predict with 95% accuracy which workers are about to quit - zerogvt
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/03/ibm-ai-can-predict-with-95-percent-accuracy-which-employees-will-quit.html
======
PaulHoule
I thought IBM was more famous for layoffs than it is for employee retention.

